
Show HN: Panspermia as a Service to PaaS the Great Filter - pansper
https://www.pansper.com/
======
pansper
TL;DR: Guarantee humanity a second chance via operating reproductive cryobank
on the Moon and Mars.

We are currently in the very beginning of the very interesting, difficult,
but, as we think, crucial project.

The goal is to guarantee humanity a second chance:

    
    
      - save humanity as a species and civilization,  
    
      - extend as many family trees as possible
    

The concept is to build and operate cryobank for reproductive cells on the
Moon and Mars

Then give birth to those new people through IVF, surrogacy or artificially,
when there will be a sustainable and affordable place to live

So please stay healthy, join mailing list at
[http://eepurl.com/hasLk1](http://eepurl.com/hasLk1) and join discussion and
share your vision here or at
[https://www.evryca.com/pansper](https://www.evryca.com/pansper)

